# Neolamprologus leleupi compatibility



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

This fish is awesome and i was wondering what type of cichlid would go with it[/img]


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

depends on tank size, how many, etc. etc. But they are compatible, for the most part, with Altolamprologus, julidochromis (most of the time), Cyphos, trets, tetracanthus, and many others given the tank is large enough to accomodate whatever numbers/pairs/etc. you have.

You can, usually, keep a single with most other community species with, of course, a few exceptions.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

55 gallon just 1 of them


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

I have Single Adult in malawi peacock/hap tank and also growing out 8 in 200lt with 2M 5F Afra colony, 10 demansoni, and a handful of E yellow juvis and all no worries.
The single is male of breeding pair-he killed female after 1 yr of wedded bliss.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My male is so aggressive when breeding with his female. I gave her a shell to hide in that he cant get to her.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Gunn20 said:


> 55 gallon just 1 of them


Get a bunch and work a stable group out of 1 or 2 males and a few females. They're hilarious. You got a NICE one there dude. If you take good care of it you'll have an exceptional adult. Get like 10 more from the same guy and once they grow out trade away the ones that don't fit your idea (ie 1m 4f or whatever you find is stable in your tank)

It's underrated. Tang people tend not to like leleupi because leleupi tend not to act like most tangs. It's more like a Tanganyikan shaped Malawi, in terms of it's personality. I've never seen a fish where every single individual will try to get 30 pellets in it's mouth every time and end up looking like a puffy cheeked hamster. They're just really really funny. They're also jerks though. Once they hit 2" they become bigger and bigger jerks until at full size they're such jerks that they might try to kick the crapp out of anything at a moment's notice..


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They're a pretty typical substrate spawning Tang in behaviour. They form unstable pairs so if you want to breed them you may want to do a couple males and females together. If you're looking for tankmates, other robust Tangs are a good fit, Altolamprologus, Neolamprologus, Lepidiolamprologus and Julidochromis all do well with leleupi.


----------



## sunnee1 (May 21, 2010)

My life is revolving around my leleupi.
I am new with them, only started tangs a couple months ago. I just thought I would share that.
I am devoted and trying to please these guys/gals. I am fascinated by their behaviors so far.
I have two j. regeani, 5 n. bichardi (who might get removed soon) a pleco in 85 gal in with (now) three leleupi, two of whom get along great and each have a half a tank. Two have been killed, I have removed four, put one back and may put back all of them -just trying to see what they want, lol


----------



## fishies1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Will Bushynose Plecos be ok with them? I have 7 bushynose plecos and just added 4 orange leleupi about 1.5 inches two days ago. So far the leleupi only show aggressive toward one another..i haven't seen them picking on the plecos yet. Sorry..didn't mean to hijack the thread but since it's the same topic..


----------

